# Is my saddle too small?



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I think my saddle is to small, but I am no expert on that. What do you think? I am a very small person so I need a small saddle, but I think this one is just getting to be to small. It is a 15 I believe? I'm not sure exactly what size, but that sounds about right. Should I switch to a 16? I bet there is one somewhere in the tack room; most of the are 17's but a 16 would be okay do you think? A lot of people my age and a little younger ride in my trainers old 17 because it is super comfy and nice. I probably put in to many pictures, and people that have more experience with buying saddles could probably tell by the first picture... but oh well. =)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It doesn't look too small to me. How tall are you, if I might ask?


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm really short. 4 foot 11, but I'm not done growing yet either.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I had to look at this several times and it does look a tiny bit too big. You will probably be good in a 16"


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

The saddle looks like a jumping saddle and so is not putting you in a great position for general riding, it also looks out of balance and tipping back which is far more serious. It doesn't look too small for you, but in some pics you are sitting too far back on the cantle. 15" is usually only used on very small ponies and for children (my 11.2 cannot take anything bigger than a 15").

To measure a saddle you put a tape on the stud at the pommel and measure diagonally back to the centre of the cantle - this will give you the seat size

This saddle is 17"


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think the saddle is too big for you, but I do think it doesn't fit you. The saddle puts you in a tipped back position with gives you a chair seat, causing your knees to look to small around the leg flap(I'm having a brain fart about what this is called lol)

If you do get a new saddle, look into ones with a leg flap not so rounded and large, and I think a 15" is fine for you. 

To do a personal test, when you sit in it, you should be able to put 4 fingers flat from your body to edge of pommel, then in the back, from your butt to cantle. Noticably more or less fingers needed will determine if the saddle is too big or too small seat wize.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with the others postings that 1.) the saddle is not too small and 2.) you're sliding too far back in it. A closed cell riser pad, or in a pinch, a folded towel under the cantle to shift the balance point forward would a big help. 

Here's a couple of general ways to check rider/saddle fit. If you're sitting normally in the deepest part of the saddle without slouching, and you put a hand on the saddle behind your butt, fingers touching each other you should have room for an entire palm's width. Less than that, the saddle is likely too small. The other concern is the length and position of the flap. (Riders tend to outgrow the flap of a 15" saddle before the seat.) Knee rolls and blocks should be well in front of your knee, not *under* the knee. You should be have a range of three to four holes in your stirrup leathers, and should be able to raise your stirrup a hole or two from your flat length without bumping into the knee or thigh blocks. 

Again, think it would look fine if the cantle were raised slightly. 

HTH


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

So you mean one of these? We have a bunch of riser pads at the barn, so I will ask if I should use it, thanks!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

That doesn't really look like a riser pad, as it looks to be the same thickness all the way through. You want something that's built up just in the cantle, like this: 










or this (the one in front):










Just make sure the added thickness in front doesn't interfere with the fit of the tree, I have trimmed a pad like this so I have just a piece running down the gullet in front of the riser.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

No, that is a riser pad, but it will lift the front up higher and is not suitable. Really, it would be good to see some photos of your saddle without you in it to see how it sits on the horse. Personally I would get one which isn't so forward cut (jump seat) unless you want to do a lot of jumping.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I do a lot of jumping, that's why I was in the jumping saddle, but we ended up not jumping that day. I do have a picture of the saddle, without me in it, just on another horse. I will post the picture anyways. And *maura*, in the second picture, those are the pads that our barn has. It might be hard to look at because of the angle.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Although on a different horse, that saddle is placed too far forward, it should lie behind the shoulder blade. This could be the same problem with it on your horse. No probs with having a jumping saddle if that is what you do most


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You do need to move your pelvic bones into the deepest part of the saddle. It appears you are too far back. A way to check yourself is to stand in the stirrups, heels down and push your hips forward to get as upright as possible. Then when you sit down try to sit on the pommel. You won't but it usually puts the rider in the deepest part of the seat.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

To add, stretch those legs down and back. Or dropping your stirrups, bringing your leg up behind you and holding onto the toe. Like this:









(from google)

but reach behind and grab and hold the toe of your boots, sit up tall, and stretch down into your saddle.

Or try sitting on your horse with your knees meeting together at the top. The little girl is almost doing it in this picture.

EDIT: Here's a thread where we talk about position.. and I used the same picture xD

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/proper-riding-seat-leg-position-saddle-96776/


----------

